# Ashley Simpson



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.drunkfocker.com/Ashley_Simpson_busted_on_SNL.avi


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

avi not found


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Link doesn't work...
Does this have something to do with SNL last night?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats because Raf sucks at copying links and theres a *...* in the link.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thats because Raf sucks at copying links and theres a *...* in the link.


 thats it your off my christmas list...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

office comp has no sound. what happen!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Thats because Raf sucks at copying links and theres a *...* in the link.
> ...


 There you go now your learning about links


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol, was she miming too?


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Well i have a link to a forum that has the downloads







If im correct and that is what i think it is









http://www.genmay.net/showthread.php?t=450247


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.collegehumor.com/news/ashlee_snl.wmv










If clicking it doesnt work, just copy and paste the URL into Real One player or WMP.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

well doesnt surprise me. the girl cant sing. Still i felt bad for her though.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Oct 24 2004, 10:54 AM
> http://www.collegehumor.com/news/ashlee_snl.wmv
> 
> laughlong.gif
> ...


ck89, you are da sheeet









I heard an interview with Brittney Spears a few years ago and someone questioned her about her lipsynching at her concert. She explained that if she really had to sing while she was dancing, prancing, and doing complex dance moves up on stage, she wouldn't sound very good at all.

btw, I'd take Ashley Simpson over Milli Vanilli any day of the week.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats frigin great


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the bitch has no talent


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

what happened im at work and there is no sound and taking 4 ever to buffer!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> what happened im at work and there is no sound and taking 4 ever to buffer!!!


 she pulled a milly vanilly (sp?)


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

there's plenty more "pop" artists that also lip-sync. unfortunately, she was totally exposed!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

that was truly terrible, she could have played it off by quickly putting the mic to her face, instead she stood there and looked like a dope


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LoL busted! That sucks


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

From Lucky Magazine interview:

LM: What are your takes on lip-synching?

Ashlee Simpson: "I'm totally against it and offended by it. I'm going out to let my real talent show, not to just stand there and dance around. Personally, I'd never lip-synch. It's just not me."


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

:laugh: taht was great!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> LM: What are your takes on lip-synching?
> 
> Ashlee Simpson: "I'm totally against it and offended by it. I'm going out to let my real talent show, not to just stand there and dance around. Personally, I'd never lip-synch. It's just not me."











Im sure SHES not the only who Lip Synchs, But SHE does AND it was PROVEN 
on that SNL clip!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Ha! The best part of that video is the band members smirking at each other as if to say, "Ha Ha you no-talent phoney!"

She really is a no-talent phoney snatched up by the record industry because of her marketable name. She is a 'creation' of Mtv and a small army of people in the recording and television industry.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Im sure SHES not the only who Lip Synchs, But SHE does AND it was PROVEN
> on that SNL clip!


 Actually, Ashley (and A LOT) of other artists sing over their own lyrics to make their voices sound louder. Lip Syncing is when you don't sing at all. What happened to her is probably an artists worst fear. It was pretty funny though.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

She could have saved it by actually singing.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Are you sure she was going to lipsync? It just seemed to me from the video that they played the wrong track for the intro, and it happened to be a song with her singing. You could tell she was confused from the start when the music started.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i hate ashly simpson but jessica on the other hand i would love to


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

She will do some "damage control" by singing onstage again Monday night. here's the link:
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews...10006299.htm?1c


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

alot of the time artists dont have a choice but to mime over their tracks, as some shows wont let them sing live.

Probably the most popular 'live' music programme over here in the UK is 'Top of the Pops' and it has only recently allowed live acts to actually sing. In the past people either went along with it, or just pissed about on stage!

So it may not be all her own fault as may of had to lip-sync!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice!

She's a goofy bitch :nod:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

dumb bitch


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

SHe got no talent ...at least her sister that cant also sing Looks AOT better than her , Now what happend to ashley


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DaBreeZe said:


> SHe got no talent ...at least her sister that cant also sing Looks AOT better than her , Now what happend to ashley


 What?! Jessica simpson can definetly sing.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> DaBreeZe said:
> 
> 
> > SHe got no talent ...at least her sister that cant also sing Looks AOT better than her , Now what happend to ashley
> ...


 yea jessica simpson can sing :nod:


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

WTF is the dance shes doing? Dumb ho....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TormenT said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > DaBreeZe said:
> ...


 Id like to see your average woman hit the notes Jessica can hit. There is no doubt that Jessica can sing. She has a powerful voice. Now her intelligence is something I question. Chicken of the Sea = chicken?! Burning pancakes? Chicken too big to cook? Lady has issues.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

jessica can sing but i think when she did the "take my breath away" cover i think her strong voice was a little overkill. I mean c'mon settle down there jessica. I never liked that song to begin with but she's beautiful....and when you are beautiful you can get away with anything...just like peter griffin!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ashley was on the phone with MTV saying that she caught something the morning of the show, and her doctor ordered her to do a sing-over to make her voice louder because otherwise, she could have messed up her vocals. Then she said her drummer hit the wrong button, and she didn't know what to do, so that's why she did the hoe-down.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

What a fraud... I was telling all the dumb ass girls in town that this girl was fake. Anyone can nail a track wit hours of studio time... She had to do this because her real voice is awful and she could never duplicate her songs live. This is such an insult to real musicians.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ashley was on the phone with MTV saying that she caught something the morning of the show, and her doctor ordered her to do a sing-over to make her voice louder because otherwise, she could have messed up her vocals. Then she said her drummer hit the wrong button, and she didn't know what to do, so that's why she did the hoe-down.


 Yeah, I heard her father on Z-100 (a NY radio station) pleading the same excuse.

Alot of people in the recording industry have invested alot of money in this insipid "studio creation" and now they're all scrambling to do damage control.

They are all trying to cover up the fact that talent is the least important thing in pop music. The most important thing is who is investing in your career and what connections they have to promote 'their' creation.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ashley Simpson was just using a batting practice voiceover on tape

sincerely,

Sammy Sosa


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats pretty funny how she even kept on bouncein around then just walked off









and the rest of the band ed played on haha


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

On CNN today, she said that it was acid reflux that caused her vocal cords to swell. I just wish she would make up her mind as to what excuse she was going to use.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

wtf was i supposed to see ?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hahahaha, she can't even lip synch right







.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wut a skank, i hate her,


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea she blows, now it's time for her to make it up by being a ho. Now lets see them tities


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

HOACH said:


> Yea she blows, now it's time for her to make it up by being a ho. Now lets see them tities


 please no imo shes not that good looking and no figure at all ,jessica aint my cup of tea either but she is kinda fine


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

oeh thats horrible.
but funny too.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They all lip sync, no big surprise.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

this is the reason pop music sucks
cuz they all mostly lip sync in concert no talent at all you want tallent listen to real music


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> please no imo shes not that good looking and no figure at all ,jessica aint my cup of tea either but she is kinda fine


I know, but showing tities is what has to happen when there is no talent cause there is nothing else left but showing them dam tities.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jackburton said:


> dumb bitch


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

What a joke!!!
Her and her sister are dolts


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol the look on her face was classic


----------

